# Excepcionalidade do Outono de 1989 no Sotavento Algarvio



## Agreste (7 Fev 2012 às 18:12)

O Outono de 1989 fez terminar o período de seca severa que lhe antecedeu com a ocorrência de picos precipitação intensa/torrencial com períodos de retorno elevados.

















Picos de precipitação durante o Outono:

São Brás de Alportel - 3 de Dezembro - 128,9 mm em 7 horas;

Picota - 14 de Novembro - 92,5 mm em 8 horas, 19 de Novembro - 51,0 mm em 7 horas; 21 de Novembro - 69 mm em 6 horas; 3 de Dezembro - 79,4 mm em 11 horas;

Faro - 3 de Dezembro - 67,5 mm em 8 horas;

Vila Real de Santo António - 3 de Dezembro - 57,9 mm em 6 horas;

E também o torrencial 13 de Outubro de 1989 que contribuiu para que o mês fechasse em Faro com quase 350 mm... 













Aurélio disse:


> Salvo erro ... em 13 Outubro de 1989?(90?) em Faro tb cairam 164 mm(l/m2), e algures em 1983, creio que em Tavira tb cairam cerca de 180 mm, sendo essa precipitação registada em cerca de 24h.
> No que me lembro de 13 Outubro aqui em Faro começou a chover ao fim do dia(cerca das 17h/18h) logo com imensa violência e depois prolongou-se por toda a noite em regime de aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoadas, e lembro-me particularmente de um caso muito estranho:
> Uma nuvem pequenina aparentemente inofensiva a provocar um relampago violento que chegou á terra, felizmente sem causar estragos. Mas foi muito estranho ....





algarvio1980 disse:


> Bom, oh caro colega Aurélio a história está meio mal contada, o mau não foi à noite, porque se fosse à noite eu não teria de vir nos carros dos bombeiros para casa porque estava na escola, a manhã foi de sol, às 13 horas vi no Canal1 nas notícias que davam mau tempo para a tarde, mas nada previa-se que viesse acontecer, por volta das 14horas o céu começa a ficar escuro, meia hora mais tarde começa a trovejar fortíssimo e a chover copiosamente nunca mais vi nada igual, às 16 horas lembrou-me de ir à janela ver e olhei para a rua que é no Bairro da Cavalinha estava tudo submerso, fui à casa de banho fez dois estrondos que até a casa de banho abanava apareciam que estavam a bombardear a casa de banho, no prédio onde moro tem elevador os trovóes rebentavam dentro do elevador tal era a potência, às 18 horas chegaram os bombeiros a zona a sul da EN125 estava tudo submerso a àgua no túnel tapava a linha de caminho de ferro, a minha zona sem água dado ser a descer, e lá vim eu para casa, andava eu no 4ºano foi assustador os trovões, nunca vi mais uma tempestade dessa categoria, lembro-me como se fosse hoje , por isso, hoje cada vez que há uma sexta-feira dia 13 vejo se prevêm chuva e ainda dizem que não há coisas na sexta-feira dia 13, uma coisa que esqueci-me de referir o céu estava com cor de azeitona meio esverdeado nunca vi tal cor até hoje.
> 
> Depois foi o Dezembro de 1992 do trágico no aeroporto de Faro, o tornado que vi em Março de 1996 e os ventos a 150 km/h no dia de 31 de Dezembro de 1998, e claro as inundações no dia 28 de Novembro de 2006 em Faro, foram estes acontecimentos que marcaram até hoje, mas o que marcou mais foi o de 13 de Outubro de 1989.





Chingula disse:


> O mês de Outubro de 1989 foi extremamente chuvoso no Algarve, como refere. Em 24 horas, de 13 para 14 de Outubro foram registados em Faro, 164 mm de precipitação (com 92mm/6horas - no dia 13 e 136mm/12horas - de 13para 14).



Dados retirados da_ «Caracterização hidrometeorológica das cheias de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro de 1989 no Sotavento do Algarve - João Mimoso, Maria da Conceição Louro Almeida»_


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2012 às 10:23)

Fotos deste evento disponíveis nesta colecção da ARHAlgarve. 

http://www.arhalgarve.pt/site/param.../Anexos_1fase/1f_An12_T12C_Prt1_Apendices.pdf


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2013 às 20:13)

A pequena ponte entre a Conceição de Faro e o lugar do Paço Branco. 

(as fotografias pertencem a José Joaquim Rodrigues morador na Conceição de Faro.)


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2013 às 22:49)

Agreste disse:


> A pequena ponte entre a Conceição de Faro e o lugar do Paço Branco.
> 
> (as fotografias pertencem a José Joaquim Rodrigues morador na Conceição de Faro.)
> ...



As fotos referem-se a que dia sabes? Sem dúvida, esse Outono foi deveras interessante, ter uma situação nos próximos anos aqui seria algo excepcional mas as consequências deviam ser bastante maiores que na altura, nestes mais de 20 anos, as cidades desenvolveram-se, existe mais estradas, menos terrenos para absorver a água, os ribeiros não são limpos seria um caos nas cidades como Faro e Olhão onde uma chuvada de 20 a 30 mm já é um caos, não imagino como ficaria se chovesse mais de 100 mm como aconteceu em 13 de Outubro de 1989.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2013 às 09:39)

o autor das fotos não as identificou em relação ao dia mas deverá ter sido no tal dia 13 de outubro.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2013 às 11:53)

Agreste disse:


> o autor das fotos não as identificou em relação ao dia mas deverá ter sido no tal dia 13 de outubro.



Desculpa discordar, Agreste, mas deve ter sido no 3 de Dezembro.
E explico porquê. As árvores de folha caduca já estão desprovidas das mesmas, os campos estão verdes e cheios de vegetação verde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2013 às 12:51)

AnDré disse:


> Desculpa discordar, Agreste, mas deve ter sido no 3 de Dezembro.
> E explico porquê. As árvores de folha caduca já estão desprovidas das mesmas, os campos estão verdes e cheios de vegetação verde.



Deve ter sido no dia 3 de Dezembro, fui ver ao calendário e foi a um domingo, quando era puto mas não sei qual foi o ano, estava um domingo em casa dos meus avôs ao pé de Moncarapacho e tudo parecia ser um ribeiro e depois lembro-me que o meu pai e eu fomos ver a enxurrada no Rio Seco e a EN125 não se podia passar para Faro.


----------



## frederico (20 Set 2013 às 02:43)

Creio que foi nesse dia 3 de Dezembro que a ponte romana de Tavira ficou parcialmente destruída. A ponte medieval do Almargem também ficou rachada com essa cheia. 






Fonte: http://avenidacultura.blogspot.pt/2009/12/foi-ha-vinte-anos.html






Fonte: http://safeplace52.blogspot.pt/2012/12/3-dezembro-de-1989-sirene-tocava-mas.html



Nesse ano o meu avô perdeu as laranjeiras de um pomar, a água foi tanta que acabou por dar cabo das árvores todas, ainda tenho fotos em casa da horta alagada e depois com os buracos que ficaram após terem tirado as árvores


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2013 às 22:05)

> *ÚLTIMA GRANDE CHEIA EM TAVIRA FOI HÁ 20 ANOS*
> 
> Durante todo o dia 3 de Dezembro de 1989, domingo, choveu na zona sotavento do Algarve. Nesse dia, porque o autocarro não vinha a Tavira, tive necessidade de ir ao Olhão levar um filho que estudava em Lisboa.
> Caiu a noite e enquanto aguardava o autocarro fui ouvindo o relato transmitido pela Rádio Gilão de um jogo importante para o Clube de Vela.
> ...



Será que o Sotavento Algarvio está preparado se algo parecido acontecer nos próximos anos?


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2013 às 23:29)

Faro - Outubro 1989 - Dias de chuva:

01 - 18mm 
13 - 91,9mm 
14 - 72,9mm
15 - 2mm
16 - 0,5mm
17 - 65mm
23 - 42,4mm
24 - 22,1mm
27 - 14,2mm 

Total: 329mm

Faro - Novembro 1989 - Dias de Chuva:

13 - 0,3mm
14 - 40,9mm
15 - 1mm
16 - 0,8mm
17 - 19mm
18 - 2mm
19 - 37,1mm
20 - 4,1mm
21 - 22,1mm
22 - 24,4mm
23 - 3,6mm
24 - 0,5mm
25 - 9,9mm
26 - 31mm
27 - 3mm
29 - 25,9mm
30 - 2mm

Total: 227,6mm

Faro - Dezembro 1989 - Dias de chuva:

03 - 95mm
04 - 8,4mm
05 - 7,9mm
06 - 68,1mm
07 - 5,1mm
08 - 3mm
09 - 1mm
12 - 18mm
14 - 2mm
15 - 5,1mm
16 - 27,9mm
17 - 0,8mm
18 - 10,9mm
19 - 1mm
21 - 7,1mm
22 - 3,3mm
25 - 19mm
26 - 39,9mm
28 - 31mm
29 - 2mm

Total:356,2mm


----------



## Agreste (14 Out 2013 às 00:03)

o resto do inverno... Janeiro 1990:

01 - 22,1mm
02 - 7,9mm
03 - 19mm
26 - 2,5mm
27 - 2,3mm
28 - 6,1mm
30 - 2mm
31 - 3mm

Total: 64,9mm

Fevereiro 1990: Não ocorreu precipitação neste mês nesta estação.

Março 1990:

03 - 13mm
04 - 7,9mm
05 - 8,9mm
07 - 0,5mm
10 - 7,9mm
11 - 2,5mm
31 - 7,4mm

Total: 48,1mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2019 às 20:53)

*Temporal no Algarve*

Reportagem sobre o temporal que assolou o Algarve no dia 3 de dezembro de 1989, com particular gravidade no concelho de Tavira. As inundações e enxurradas foram das mais violentas de sempre na região, destruindo plantações agrícolas e estufas, matando animais e danificando habitações e acessos. Foi a primeira vez que o Governo decretou assistência financeira em situações de calamidade pública.

https://arquivos.rtp.pt/conteudos/temporal-no-algarve/

Fonte: Arquivos RTP


----------



## frederico (15 Set 2019 às 20:47)

Estive a ver a reportagem, não sabia que antes de 1989 o curso do rio Seco em Faro tinha sido alterado.


----------

